# Sudden disappearance from WhatsApp from time to time



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often.

But when i SMS her she quickly reply but she would say that she doesnt want me to SMS her and instead she just want me to message her on WhatsApp. Even though she doesnt come online often on WhatsApp. I replied to her saying because she is not online in there she replied saying "maybe because I am busy".

She doesnt say why she doesnt want me to SMS her.

What does this mean? Would she be busy to come on WhatsApp even though she can SMS?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

I can’t help much because I’m so old I have no idea what “WhatsApp” is. What I can do is tell you that I’m old enough to know this is a LOT of drama. A LOT. I’ve always heard that if someone wants to see you, they make time. Maybe meet a girl in person.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often.
> 
> ...


She’s hiding her WhatsApp convo from her husband by deleting the app on her side. You texting her is a risk that she’ll be caught.
Sketchy behavior dude, exit time.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> She’s hiding her WhatsApp convo from her husband by deleting the app on her side. You texting her is a risk that she’ll be caught.
> Sketchy behavior dude, exit time.


But she is single as far as I know. On her FB she put herself as Single under the Relationship status. I am not friend with her on FB but that status is publicly shown

So I take it as she is single. In this case, what does she mean?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I can’t help much because I’m so old I have no idea what “WhatsApp” is. What I can do is tell you that I’m old enough to know this is a LOT of drama. A LOT. I’ve always heard that if someone wants to see you, they make time. Maybe meet a girl in person.


Like Facebook Messenger, but an app dedicated to that function.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often.
> 
> ...


What country is she from?
If she's from a Muslim background, she might be concerned about being caught talking to a boy unmarried. 
Honour killing is a reality in Muslim families.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> What country is she from?
> If she's from a Muslim background, she might be concerned about being caught talking to a boy unmarried.
> Honour killing is a reality in Muslim families.


No she is from Canada.

She doesnt have good relationship with her parents. She said she hasnt seen her parents for 2 years.

She is living with her little sister and working as a bartender at a nightclub.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> But she is single as far as I know. On her FB she put herself as Single under the Relationship status. I am not friend with her on FB but that status is publicly shown
> 
> So I take it as she is single. In this case, what does she mean?


Her FB could be a lie.
She could have a boyfriend or girlfriend rather than a husband.

Either way, I can’t think of any other logic reason somebody would behave this way.
She’s hiding you for some reason.

You can force that conversation
You can tell her you’re coming to stay a week with her (see how that convo goes!)
You can dump her for sketchy behavior and move on.

You seem like a young dude, I would say skip it. Move on to a local girl that actually wants to be with you in the daylight.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> No she is from Canada.
> 
> She doesnt have good relationship with her parents. She said she hasnt seen her parents for 2 years.
> 
> She is living with her little sister and working as a bartender at a nightclub.


She probably has a boyfriend and doesn't want to get caught talking to other makes. If she is within spitting distance of being pretty, You can almost be certain that she has a boyfriend.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> She probably has a boyfriend and doesn't want to get caught talking to other makes. If she is within spitting distance of being pretty, You can almost be certain that she has a boyfriend.


She is above average looking and i love her. 

She is not online as much on WhatsApp as before but then again when she is and I message her things like I love her and call her babe and i like us to live together in the future and things like that, she doesnt put her guard up to tell me off. 

She calls me babe or baby too and when i message her saying i love her she replies with i love you too.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> She is above average looking and i love her.
> 
> She is not online as much on WhatsApp as before but then again when she is and I message her things like I love her and call her babe and i like us to live together in the future and things like that, she doesnt put her guard up to tell me off.
> 
> She calls me babe or baby too and when i message her saying i love her she replies with i love you too.


Are you saying she is incapable of lying?
Man I hate to break it to you but this site is FULL of stories from guyshead over heels in love with their wives, only to find out later that none of it was real.

Men and women are sometimes terrible to each other.
You have to be super careful about who you choose to be with and signs like your girl is through ing off are NOT good signs. It doesn’t matter what she tells you, it matters what she does.

Seriously, take a hard look at life without her.
She is hiding something.
There is no reason to be on WhatsApp but not allow you to text.
Even a text to say “log onto WhatsApp” should be fine. But it’s not. She’s hiding something.

My bet is she’s hiding her boyfriend/husband and you’re the side piece.
Cry it out, and then do what’s needed.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Her FB could be a lie.
> She could have a boyfriend or girlfriend rather than a husband.
> 
> Either way, I can’t think of any other logic reason somebody would behave this way.
> ...


I am actually 37 and she is in her early 20s. I think she is like 21 or something. She doesnt know my age and she never asked.

Once i messaged her and confronted her why she is not online much she got pissed off telling me that I have to understand that she is busy, always running around and blah blah blah


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I am actually 37 and she is in her early 20s. I think she is like 21 or something. She doesnt know my age and she never asked.
> 
> Once i messaged her and confronted her why she is not online much she got pissed off telling me that I have to understand that she is busy, always running around and blah blah blah


Exactly, she’s hiding it from you.
You're too old for her anyway. Drop her and move on.

Note: I’m not against odd age matchups when they work. This one doesn’t.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Exactly, she’s hiding it from you.
> You're too old for her anyway. Drop her and move on.
> 
> Note: I’m not against odd age matchups when they work. This one doesn’t.


Actually i used to send her money to help her out when she was asking for it. I thought she would feel indebted to me after all that help but im not getting much of anything now....


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Actually i used to send her money to help her out when she was asking for it. I thought she would feel indebted to me after all that help but im not getting much of anything now....


Well now you know how it is.

If you were sending money, and you try to breakup, she will likely beg and plead and tell you anything under the sun to get you to stay with her.

You are after all helping to finance her lifestyle while she bangs whoever she wants. why would she let you go?

Get out and don’t look back. Block block block.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Well now you know how it is.
> 
> If you were sending money, and you try to breakup, she will likely beg and plead and tell you anything under the sun to get you to stay with her.
> 
> ...


I cant. I deleted her from my phone multiple times and ended up adding her back


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

I have fallen in love with her because at first she used to send me nude pics and videos of herself. She is above average looking. If i delete her from my phone i will add her again.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I have fallen in love with her because at first she used to send me nude pics and videos of herself. She is above average looking. If i delete her from my phone i will add her again.


As long as you keep this up, you will keep having this pain, and fear that she’s not truthful to you.
That won’t go away.

Be a man.
Find your anger.
You don’t need this crap. She‘s probably with someone else right freakin’ now.
How would you ever know.
Its clear something is wrong.

So forget this girl, let her go. She wasn’t yours anyway.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> Actually i used to send her money to help her out when she was asking for it. I thought she would feel indebted to me after all that help but im not getting much of anything now....


She claims to be a young attractive woman, she asks for money, she is scamming you. The nude pics are probably from some porn site. 

How much have you sent her? Where did you meet her? Have you ever spoken to her on face time or similar?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> She claims to be a young attractive woman, she asks for money, she is scamming you.


probably some dude in his underwear. But I don’t get the SMS restriction. Seems like that would be fine in a scam?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She’s the only one who knows what the issue is — if there really is one — and whether you’re “the one” or one of many. If you can’t do anything about this then I guess you’ll have to continue on as is, right?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> She is above average looking and i love her.
> 
> She is not online as much on WhatsApp as before but then again when she is and I message her things like I love her and call her babe and i like us to live together in the future and things like that, she doesnt put her guard up to tell me off.
> 
> She calls me babe or baby too and when i message her saying i love her she replies with i love you too.


Here is a rule in life to abide by.
If she's pretty and is anywhere near a guy, who is not her brother, father, or cousin, she's taken.
She's just playing with you.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> She claims to be a young attractive woman, she asks for money, she is scamming you. The nude pics are probably from some porn site.
> 
> How much have you sent her? Where did you meet her? Have you ever spoken to her on face time or similar?


She is a real girl. I video chatted with her. I met her on a chatting app.

I probably sent her over $2000 so far. She is not asking for money anymore, so far.

But before she would say she is going with her friends at night and if i can help her out. She needs to buy some food, need to pay her bills, her rent is in arrears and i would help her out. But now she doesnt tell me anything now to ask for money.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> She is a real girl. I video chatted with her. I met her on a chatting app.
> 
> I probably sent her over $2000 so far. She is not asking for money anymore, so far.
> 
> But before she would say she is going with her friends at night and if i can help her out. She needs to buy some food, need to pay her bills, her rent is in arrears and i would help her out. But now she doesnt tell me anything now to ask for money.


If she works in a bar, her tips will be over $100/night. On the weekend, Friday and Saturday, she will usually net $200-$400 each night.
She is not starving, unless she has a serious drug or gambling problem.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> But before she would say she is going with her friends at night and if i can help her out. She needs to buy some food, need to pay her bills, her rent is in arrears and i would help her out. But now she doesnt tell me anything now to ask for money.


My guess is she's already moved on to another gullible man who will help her out financially. So, if I've got this correct, you are "in love" with a woman you have never met in person, she has hit you up for about 2 grand thus far, and you've seen nudies of her.

Can you see what is wrong with this picture? How about you go out in the real world and find a woman with whom you can have f-2-f interactions like yesterday?

This woman for whom you profess "love" is a user and a taker. Seriously.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> She is a real girl. I video chatted with her. I met her on a chatting app.
> 
> I probably sent her over $2000 so far. She is not asking for money anymore, so far.
> 
> But before she would say she is going with her friends at night and if i can help her out. She needs to buy some food, need to pay her bills, her rent is in arrears and i would help her out. But now she doesnt tell me anything now to ask for money.


If she has stopped contacting you, it's likely because she has taken enough from you to satisfy her, but not too much in order to make it worth it to you to lodge a legal complaint against her.
If you went to the police and told them that you gave a girl $2000, they will tell you, "That's too bad. I hope you learned your lesson."


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> If she has stopped contacting you, it's likely because she has taken enough from you to satisfy you, but not too much in order to make it worth it to you to lodge a legal complaint against her.
> If you went to the police and told them that you gave a girl $2000, they will tell you, "That's too bad. I hope you learned your lesson."


actually i asked her why she is not asking money for food anymore and she said "your helping me a lot so i dont want to take much money from you".


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> actually i asked her why she is not asking money for food anymore and she said "your helping me a lot so i dont want to take much money from you".


She probably has a few nice guys on hook and sending her cash and she rotates among them, in order to not abuse them into destitution.
If she has 12guys, she can rotate monthly and only ask for money from you every few months. 

You should look at yourself and do something thinking as to why you have difficulty in getting a local girl your age interested in you and address those difficulties.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> My guess is she's already moved on to another gullible man who will help her out financially. So, if I've got this correct, you are "in love" with a woman you have never met in person, she has hit you up for about 2 grand thus far, and you've seen nudies of her.
> 
> Can you see what is wrong with this picture? How about you go out in the real world and find a woman with whom you can have f-2-f interactions like yesterday?
> 
> This woman for whom you profess "love" is a user and a taker. Seriously.


Yeah thats the thing. Even though i never met her in person i fell in love with her.

But the thing is when i message her and say I love her she replies back saying she loves me too, she also calls me babe or baby.

Do you think she is smarter than me and realize all this but she is just going with the flow knowingly for the sake of it?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Do you think she is smarter than me...


Not only smarter, but $2K richer. Sorry. No. You are not "in love" with her. Love? This isn't love. I feel sorry that you feel this anemic attempt at love is all you need.

You've never met her. Never lived with her. Never gone through challenging situations with her. Never learned what she is really like in her core being.

I'd suggest you start re-engaging in the real world in real time. What you are pandering in is nothing more than fantasy and illusion. Sad, but true ....


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Yeah thats the thing. Even though i never met her in person i fell in love with her.
> 
> But the thing is when i message her and say I love her she replies back saying she loves me too, she also calls me babe or baby.
> 
> Do you think she is smarter than me and realize all this but she is just going with the flow knowingly for the sake of it?


When my sisters and I took a trip to Branson Missouri, we stopped by the College of the Ozarks and we took a tour.
There was a girl there, at the entrance. She was a very healthy southern girl with very bright red hair and she was built like a farm girl should be built.
She was beautiful and I couldn't help but look at her from time to time. She was like a magnet for my attention.
However deep my attraction was for her, it was built on nothing. For all I know, she murdered her family at an earlier point in time and she was a drug lord.
I fell in love with not much more than an image. 
You've done the same and she used your empathy to get some money from you, but you know nothing about her beyond what she told you about herself.
You fell in love with an image and who you think she is, that's all.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> When my sisters and I took a trip to Branson Missouri, we stopped by the College of the Ozarks and we took a tour.
> There was a girl there, at the entrance. She was a very healthy southern girl with very bright red hair and she was built like a farm girl should be built.
> She was beautiful and I couldn't help but look at her from time to time. She was like a magnet for my attention.
> However deep my attraction was for her, it was built on nothing. For all I know, she murdered her family at an earlier point in time and she was a drug lord.
> ...


I fell in love because she is pretty.. thats not right how i am being treated. When you help someone deep down you expect the other person to be drawn to you or love you or like you, etc..... But how the other person can just ignore you or not giving you much attention. Wouldnt they believe in karma?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I fell in love because she is pretty.. thats not right how i am being treated. When you help someone deep down you expect the other person to be drawn to you or love you or like you, etc..... But how the other person can just ignore you or not giving you much attention. Wouldnt they believe in karma?


Women are not drawn to men who believe that performing great works will win their affection. We call those men supplicators.
Supplication never works. Supplicators are beta men who never enjoy any success with women.
If you want to attract the attention of females, you have to be a guy with his life together.
That means, being independent, assertive, goal oriented, good job, good pay. Skilled at something.
And, most importantly, a man is willing to say no to the women. Even if she folds her arms and stamps her tiny little feet, she actually appreciates a guy is willing to risk the relationship and say no to her requests if it hurts the relationship.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I fell in love because she is pretty.. thats not right how i am being treated. When you help someone deep down you expect the other person to be drawn to you or love you or like you, etc..... But how the other person can just ignore you or not giving you much attention. Wouldnt they believe in karma?


This is where you are wrong.
When you help someone you do that because you care for them, not because you expect something in return.

Doing something and expecting something back is called a ‘transaction’ you can go to Walmart if that’s what you want.

Like @jonty30 is telling you, take a hard look at yourself. Drop this girl and figure out how to be a real man. There’s plenty of resources right here on TAM to help you get started but you have to get away from this toxic girl first.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> Actually i used to send her money to help her out when she was asking for it. I thought she would feel indebted to me after all that help but im not getting much of anything now....


Omg.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> This is where you are wrong.
> When you help someone you do that because you care for them, not because you expect something in return.
> 
> Doing something and expecting something back is called a ‘transaction’ you can go to Walmart if that’s what you want.
> ...


One night she messaged me at like 5 am their time and said she is stranded in the city and afraid and need $65.

Later on i asked her what happened and why she was stranded she said she doesnt want to talk about it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> One night she messaged me at like 5 am their time and said she is stranded in the city and afraid and need $65.
> 
> Later on i asked her what happened and why she was stranded she said she doesnt want to talk about it.


You know what to do.
You keep bringing this crap up like it somehow means something, but let me tell you. It doesn’t.

Shes using you.
For your own health OP I say get out.

But you really seem torn by this, so have at it if you want. It’s your life.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

O


willempelser562 said:


> One night she messaged me at like 5 am their time and said she is stranded in the city and afraid and need $65.
> 
> Later on i asked her what happened and why she was stranded she said she doesnt want to talk about it.


One clue that it is a scam is that she will always be asking for money during emergenices, so you have the fear that, if you don't help, she will die or whatever.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> You know what to do.
> You keep bringing this crap up like it somehow means something, but let me tell you. It doesn’t.
> 
> Shes using you.
> ...


its easier said than done. I can send her a rude message and then she will be gone but thats my last resort.

I am obsessed with her to be honest


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> its easier said than done. I can send her a rude message and then she will be gone but thats my last resort.
> 
> I am obsessed with her to be honest


You don't have to send a rude message.
Just a quick goodbye and block.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> You don't have to send a rude message.
> Just a quick goodbye and block.


This.
And I’m not sure she will leave her source of income so easily anyway.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> This.
> And I’m not sure she will leave her source of income so easily anyway.


This obsession is taking its toll on me unless i fall in love with another girl online....

Actually there is another girl i chat to. She is from Iowa, US. She is 23 and single. But I am not obsessed with her as much.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> This obsession is taking its toll on me unless i fall in love with another girl online....
> 
> Actually there is another girl i chat to. She is from Iowa, US. She is 23 and single. But I am not obsessed with her as much.


Are you sending this girl money as well????


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Captain Obvious said:


> Are you sending this girl money as well????


No. But she attempted and told me about her financial struggles that she lost her job and struggling, her parents not giving her money and she will leave to other states to live like Seattle or Washington as she has friends there, etc... But yeah i didnt do anything,


----------



## Captain Obvious (Mar 14, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> No. But she attempted and told me about her financial struggles that she lost her job and struggling, her parents not giving her money and she will leave to other states to live like Seattle or Washington as she has friends there, etc... But yeah i didnt do anything,


How and where are you meeting these girls? It’s seems to pattern, you start communicating with young, attractive, but down on their luck North American women.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@willempelser562 Stop it. Stop meeting girls on line.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Captain Obvious said:


> How and where are you meeting these girls? It’s seems to pattern, you start communicating with young, attractive, but down on their luck North American women.


I met them thru a chatting app. I video chatted with them both. Both are real girls. Above average looking

Both of them seem to be cut off from their parents. Living by themselves.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I met them thru a chatting app. I video chatted with them both. Both are real girls. Above average looking
> 
> Both of them seem to be cut off from their parents. Living by themselves.


Pretty girls will always have somebody who is willing to provide for them.
They are not in a crisis.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Pretty girls will always have somebody who is willing to provide for them.
> They are not in a crisis.


This American girl is flirty too. I messaged her and said if she would be keen to get pregnant with me and she said why not, I am a cool guy. If I can take care of her and the baby, why not.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> This American girl is flirty too. I messaged her and said if she would be keen to get pregnant with me and she said why not, I am a cool guy. If I can take care of her and the baby, why not.


I'm a pretty girl.
Could you send me money?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> I'm a pretty girl.
> Could you send me money?


are you?

I havent seen your pic yet though.....


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> are you?
> 
> I havent seen your pic yet though.....


Wow, you're easy.
You are being scammed. Pretty girls are never in a crisis for long, because there is always somebody who will take them home for the night. 
I would, in the future, refuse all requests for money and see how many of them still want to talk to you.
I talk to people on line all the time and I also refuse requests for money. 
The ones that don't want money still talk to me and those that disappear.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> Wow, you're easy.
> You are being scammed. Pretty girls are never in a crisis for long, because there is always somebody who will take them home for the night.
> I would, in the future, refuse all requests for money and see how many of them still want to talk to you.
> I talk to people on line all the time and I also refuse requests for money.
> The ones that don't want money still talk to me and those that disappear.


as a girl why would you refuse money though?


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> as a girl why would you refuse money though?


First, I'm not a girl.
I was giving you a hard time.
Quality people would not ask you for money, because they would take care of their situation.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

willempelser562 said:


> But she is single as far as I know. On her FB she put herself as Single under the Relationship status. I am not friend with her on FB but that status is publicly shown
> 
> So I take it as she is single. In this case, what does she mean?


It means she has two profiles, and her husband is blocked from the one you can see. If she's even a woman.



willempelser562 said:


> She is above average looking and i love her.


You DON'T love her. You've never even met her. You're 37, come on.



willempelser562 said:


> I probably sent her over $2000 so far. She is not asking for money anymore, so far.


Omfg


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

willempelser562 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often.
> 
> ...


Scammer.
I used to waste their time. Let them think I took the bait then call them on it when I’d finally get bored.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Today i saw her being online on Telegram so i said Hi. Then she immediately messaged me on WhatsApp saying "Are you serious right now. Your psychotic. Stop messaging me on other platforms. If i dont answer IM BUSY. Thats psychotic and weird dont do that again"


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> She is a real girl. I video chatted with her. I met her on a chatting app.
> 
> I probably sent her over $2000 so far. She is not asking for money anymore, so far.
> 
> But before she would say she is going with her friends at night and if i can help her out. She needs to buy some food, need to pay her bills, her rent is in arrears and i would help her out. But now she doesnt tell me anything now to ask for money.


She's not asking for money anymore and she's not on the app much anymore, and she's told you to not SMS her. She is being very clear that she does not want to have anything more to do with you. She got what she wanted... attention and money. Now you are putting pressure on her about loving her, having babies, etc. And she's creeped out.

She's a young lady and was just playing around... very stupidly.

You need to realize that she does not have the strength of character to tell you that she does not want any more contact with you, so she just keeps brushing you off.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Today i saw her being online on Telegram so i said Hi. Then she immediately messaged me on WhatsApp saying "Are you serious right now. Your psychotic. Stop messaging me on other platforms. If i dont answer IM BUSY. Thats psychotic and weird dont do that again"


Yep... read my post just above this one. She called you 'psychotic'. Ihe's being very clear that she does not want any more to do with you. Yea, it's harsh. You are sounding like a stalker now. Come on man, you are 47 years old.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Yep... read my post just above this one. She called you 'psychotic'. Ihe's being very clear that she does not want any more to do with you. Yea, it's harsh. You are sounding like a stalker now. Come on man, you are 47 years old.


she said thats stalking.....


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> she said thats stalking.....


When you are going across platforms to try and contact a girl that does not want to be contacted by you, it is stalking.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> When you are going across platforms to try and contact a girl that does not want to be contacted by you, it is stalking.


she is like blew a gasket and harshly replied like that. i messaged back to her saying i dont think what i did warranted such response from you. calling me psychotic and stalker. thats harsh. she seen my message but didnt reply anything.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> she is like blew a gasket and harshly replied like that. i messaged back to her saying i dont think what i did warranted such response from you. calling me psychotic and stalker. thats harsh. she seen my message but didnt reply anything.


You probably won't hear from her again.
However, if you keep trying to contact her, you might get a visit from your authorities if she lays a complaint.
They are taking cyber stalking more seriously than they used to.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> You probably won't hear from her again.
> However, if you keep trying to contact her, you might get a visit from your authorities if she lays a complaint.
> They are taking cyber stalking than they used to.


but she is very unfair. i never expected her to be harsh like that after all the help i did to her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> she said thats stalking.....


It is stalking. She told you to leave her alone. You keep bugging her. I'm not trying to be mean. You need to face reality. 

She is just not really interested in you. She's a silly young girl who figured out that she can get money out of older men by flirting with them. Then, when you got serious it scared her.

Plus, you have never met her in person. You have no idea what she's really like. Online relationships are a very bad idea. Find someone where you live so you can meet her in person and start a real relationship.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> but she is very unfair. i never expected her to be harsh like that after all the help i did to her.


She took advantage of you, no question.
However she has moved on and it is in your best interest to block her.
If you don't block her, she is only going to ask for more money to get her out of some situation that you can't verify.
Our suggestion, for your benefit, is to get some counselling from a relationship coach.
He can tell you what you can do to become more attractive. If you do that, you'll probably stand a good chance at getting into a relationship in the near future.
A real relationship, not a cyber one.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> She took advantage of you, no question.
> However she has moved on and it is in your best interest to block her.
> If you don't block her, she is only going to ask for more money to get her out of some situation that you can't verify.
> Our suggestion, for your benefit, is to get some counselling from a relationship coach.
> ...


She doesnt ask for money anymore. Her reason was that because im helping her a lot she doesnt want to take much money from me but i am not sure if this is the real reason. Maybe she is just feeling guilty? but i am not sure if she is that type of person who would feel guilty.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often.
> 
> ...


The girl most likely has a few numbers and is playing a few persons at one time. Alternatively, she is already spoken for/married and is just playing you.
Soon she will tell you she loves you very much but her mother needs to go to hospital, or she desperately needs money for her kid brother's school fees etc. Don't get trapped into this. If she aint communicating with you, then she is not interested, drop her.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> But she is single as far as I know. On her FB she put herself as Single under the Relationship status. I am not friend with her on FB but that status is publicly shown
> 
> So I take it as she is single. In this case, what does she mean?


that means absolutely nothing
Always remember when you are dealing with people from a different culture, do not apply your social values and morals, cause theirs will not be the same.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> Actually i used to send her money to help her out when she was asking for it. I thought she would feel indebted to me after all that help but im not getting much of anything now....


Just read this, of course she was asking you for money and probably another few dudes she has on a string, you are a sucker!


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

aine said:


> Just read this, of course she was asking you for money and probably another few dudes she has on a string, you are a sucker!


She blew a gasket today just because i saw her online on another app and messaged her.

i saw her being online on Telegram so i said Hi. Then she immediately messaged me on WhatsApp saying "Are you serious right now. Your psychotic. Stop messaging me on other platforms. If i dont answer IM BUSY. Thats psychotic and weird dont do that again"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> She blew a gasket today just because i saw her online on another app and messaged her.
> 
> i saw her being online on Telegram so i said Hi. Then she immediately messaged me on WhatsApp saying "Are you serious right now. Your psychotic. Stop messaging me on other platforms. If i dont answer IM BUSY. Thats psychotic and weird dont do that again"


she is busy scamming other people and you are interrupting her...


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> She took advantage of you, no question.
> However she has moved on and it is in your best interest to block her.
> If you don't block her, she is only going to ask for more money to get her out of some situation that you can't verify.
> Our suggestion, for your benefit, is to get some counselling from a relationship coach.
> ...


I wont block her and wont retaliate. I do the opposite in these sort of situations when the other person is angry. I just stay calm and act if nothing happened. I dont do something that they want. I dont make them happy by acting angry as well.

But in this case I will take my revenge in other ways, if i can.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

The only people being scammed are the ones responding to this thread.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> The only people being scammed are the ones responding to this thread.


lol. You are very funny. then it means you are already scammed. Since you replied to my thread.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> The only people being scammed are the ones responding to this thread.


I assume that half the threads that are created here are done for the OP's entertainment, but I go with it anyway.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I know this is going to sound crazy and unheard of, but how about you turn the silly phone off and go out into the world and actually *INTERACT* with *human beings* like you were MEANT to do?

Jesus, 37 years old and resorting to THIS childish behavior?

I really think someone is pulling our collective legs.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

willempelser562 said:


> But she is single as far as I know. On her FB she put herself as Single under the Relationship status. I am not friend with her on FB but that status is publicly shown
> 
> So I take it as she is single. In this case, what does she mean?


You're wasting your time trying to contact her. Wise up. Move on.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> I assume that half the threads that are created here are done for the OP's entertainment, but I go with it anyway.


I'm actually done with it. OP knows the truth because we've told him.
If he wants to be a 37yr old child and do stupid stuff then go for it. scammers and whores need to eat too.

If this is all a joke then at least hopefully someone will read this thread that is going through this for real, and it will help them.


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I am actually 37 and she is in her early 20s. I think she is like 21 or something. She doesnt know my age and she never asked.
> 
> Once i messaged her and confronted her why she is not online much she got pissed off telling me that I have to understand that she is busy, always running around and blah blah blah


When I was in my early 20s, I would think 37 was old enough to be a grandpa


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

fluffycoco said:


> When I was in my early 20s, I would think 37 was old enough to be a grandpa



but age is only a number. love doesnt know age.......


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> but age is only a number. love doesnt know age.......


Says every pedophile from here to Rome.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Says every pedophile from here to Rome.


i dont have dirty mind like you. 

she is 21. i mean legal age.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

fluffycoco said:


> When I was in my early 20s, I would think 37 was old enough to be a grandpa





willempelser562 said:


> but age is only a number. love doesnt know age.......


The vast majority of 21-year-old girls who lead on 37-year-old guys are gold diggers or scammers. Having been a 21-year-old girl at one time and having tons of female friends that age, I have a very good idea of what 21-year-old girls think.

You are now stalking her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I wont block her and wont retaliate. I do the opposite in these sort of situations when the other person is angry. I just stay calm and act if nothing happened. I dont do something that they want. I dont make them happy by acting angry as well.
> 
> But in this case I will take my revenge in other ways, if i can.


What kind of revenge are you thinking of?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> The vast majority of 21-year-old girls who lead on 37-year-old guys are gold diggers or scammers. Having been a 21-year-old girl at one time and having tons of female friends that age, I have a very good idea of what 21-year-old girls think.
> 
> You are now stalking her.


she also said "Stop going on everything my tiktok even. Thats stalking"

Tiktok is a public platform, anyone can go there and anyone can see the live there, etc....... 

I dont know what she meant by that


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

This thread illustrates to me the fall of current society.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Livvie said:


> This thread illustrates to me the fall of current society.


So very far …


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Openminded said:


> So very far …


Very far. And it's a world populated with entitled emotional children (like OP).
I know not everyone is like that, but the balance continues to shift.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> This thread illustrates to me the fall of current society.


What do you mean?

This is not the guys fault. This is the girls fault.

Because the girls are chatty and playful in the beginning but later on as the time goes by they become less chatty, they ignore, etc... and thats when **** hits the fan.

Sometimes some of us invest in them by giving them money and attention but still they treat us like crap in the end. This is not just in my case, this is a common occurrence across other guys too. This is not fair. right?

So yes the fall of society caused by the girls?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> This obsession is taking its toll on me unless i fall in love with another girl online....
> 
> Actually there is another girl i chat to. She is from Iowa, US. She is 23 and single. But I am not obsessed with her as much.


Why don't you concentrate on meeting girls in your location? Much more simple.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This is not the guys fault. This is the girls fault.
> 
> ...


Of course that happens to girls as well.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Of course that happens to girls as well.


The one's you hear about sending tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands tend to be lonely women.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This is not the guys fault. This is the girls fault.
> 
> ...


Yep. We ate that apple and it’s been downhill ever since. 😂


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

jonty30 said:


> The one's you hear about sending tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands tend to be lonely women.


I wonder that too.
I feel like the emotional bond tends to be pretty solid with that type of women and they tolerate suspicious behavior more than men in a similar relationship. Current OP being an exception.

No facts here, just random thought.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This is not the guys fault. This is the girls fault.
> 
> ...


No. By men like you who interact with women electronically and think they are in love with these women, and give them time, attention and money!! 

It's absolutely absurd.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> No. By men like you who interact with women electronically and think they are in love with these women, and give them time, attention and money!!
> 
> It's absolutely absurd.


I offered this girl money thinking that it will lead to something long term but i got road blocked very quickly.

When she called me stalker and psychotic i could just respond her very rudely but i ate up my words and didnt retaliate.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> *I offered this girl money thinking that it will lead to something long term* but i got road blocked very quickly.
> 
> When she called me stalker and psychotic i could just respond her very rudely but i ate up my words and didnt retaliate.



Any man that offers money (buying) to a woman with the intentions of having a relationship, is nothing but a pathetic man that most likely can't get a woman in any other way.
Having said that; a man that offers money (buying) to a woman with the intentions of having a relationship and not even having met her in person is even more than a pathetic man, in my book that man is just a loser.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> The one's you hear about sending tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands tend to be lonely women.


Who are sadly taken great advantage of.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Any man that offers money (buying) to a woman with the intentions of having a relationship, is nothing but a pathetic man that most likely can't get a woman in any other way.
> Having said that; a man that offers money (buying) to a woman with the intentions of having a relationship and not even having met her in person is even more than a pathetic man, in my book that man is just a loser.


I thought that since she is young and struggling as living on her own she would be very giving and stuff but she wont budge at all


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> I thought that since she is young and struggling as living on her own she would be very giving and stuff but she wont budge at all


Excuses, excuses, to justified what you thought was a gain (winning her by showering her with money). You just refuse to accept it. You were conned. if you continue to follow that thought process, you are setting yourself to being conned once again. Tell me, honestly: when was the last time that you got laid without having to entice a woman with money or things?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I didn't even read deep into this..... Who you are talking to probably isn't a female. He/she or whatever is probably talking to dozens of others and will soon be asking for money so they can travel to see you. 

Its an old and common scam.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> she also said "Stop going on everything my tiktok even. Thats stalking"
> 
> Tiktok is a public platform, anyone can go there and anyone can see the live there, etc.......
> 
> I dont know what she meant by that


What she meant is that she wants you to stop posting to her on Tiktok and on every other online platform. She wants you to leave her alone.

You need to stop going on places like Tiktok and bothering her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> This is not the guys fault. This is the girls fault.


You are the one who offered money in an attempt to get her to like you. You need to learn to take responsibility for your actions. Giving her money in hope that it will get her to want to be with you is WRONG.



willempelser562 said:


> Because the girls are chatty and playful in the beginning but later on as the time goes by they become less chatty, they ignore, etc... and thats when **** hits the fan.


Men do the same thing. The idea of dating (even online dating) is to find out if the other person is a good match for a long-term relationship and maybe even marriage. Most of the people you meet will not be a good fit and at that point the person who does not want the relationship to continue will back out. They become less chatty, ignore the woman, etc. This is normal.



willempelser562 said:


> Sometimes some of us invest in them by giving them money and attention but still they treat us like crap in the end. This is not just in my case, this is a common occurrence across other guys too. This is not fair. right?


As I said, men do this to women too, all the time. It's not 'girls are bad' and 'men are victims'. It's your fault that you allowed yourself to get too emotionally attacked to someone who is too young for you and immature. You need to own that.



willempelser562 said:


> So yes the fall of society caused by the girls?


Oh you poor victim. 😭😭


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I thought that since she is young and struggling as living on her own she would be very giving and stuff but she wont budge at all


Did she ask you for money or did you just offer it without her asking?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Did she ask you for money or did you just offer it without her asking?


initially i offered her money and then she asked for more and more.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Did she ask you for money or did you just offer it without her asking?


Lets look at the things objectively

I have a professional job but she is just working as a bartender at a nightclub which is a very low job. right?

I think that sort of jobs equal to prostitution because of the people, environment, etc. right?

This shows that how desperate she is for a job. right? and yet she has the nerves to talk to me like that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> Lets look at the things objectively
> 
> I have a professional job but she is just working as a bartender at a nightclub which is a very low job. right?
> 
> ...


How very insulting to bartenders everywhere. 

She shouldn't talk to you "like that" because she just a bartender?

What an awful attitude you have.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Lets look at the things objectively
> 
> I have a professional job but she is just working as a bartender at a nightclub which is a very low job. right?
> 
> ...


This is the least objective view of anything ever. A woman with a job you decide is “low” is a prostitute? You must be joking.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Livvie said:


> How very insulting to bartenders everywhere.
> 
> She shouldn't talk to you "like that" because she just a bartender?
> 
> What an awful attitude you have.


We are just talking about it in here. I haven't told her that , yet.

Maybe there will be a time when I will directly tell her that.

What I mean is that working in such "low" environment like nightclub would affect her attitude and behaviour. Maybe that is why she is harsh and rude like that.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> We are just talking about it in here. I haven't told her that , yet.
> 
> Maybe there will be a time when I will directly tell her that.
> 
> What I mean is that working in such "low" environment like nightclub would affect her attitude and behaviour. Maybe that is why she is harsh and rude like that.


Maybe she’s harsh because you are treating her like a sex worker. Everyone knew what you meant, it was crystal clear. I hope she blocks you, for her own safety. That a pretty girl is on social media does not give you the right to proposition her for sex work.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Lets look at the things objectively
> 
> I have a professional job but she is just working as a bartender at a nightclub which is a very low job. right?
> 
> ...


While it differ from bar to bar, a good bar waitress who is working decent shifts will pull in $50,000/year.
She is not poor and starving.
Many bar waitresses use their job to pay for their education and they often pay it in full.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> We are just talking about it in here. I haven't told her that , yet.
> 
> Maybe there will be a time when I will directly tell her that.
> 
> What I mean is that working in such "low" environment like nightclub would affect her attitude and behaviour. Maybe that is why she is harsh and rude like that.



No dude, just not. Your thinking, and your thought process is that of those males we call weirdos. You completely come across as an ineffectual male towards women.

I don't doubt for one minute that you have spent most of your 37 years as a beta orbiter, insecure male, with little success with women. That's why in your thoughts you are being offensive to rejection by a female. You just can't accept it. It's part of your skewed approach toward relationships and women in general.

Once again I ask you to be honest: when was the last time that you had sex with a female without you having to "buy" her one way or another?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@willempelser562

What country does she live in?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> @willempelser562
> 
> What country does she live in?


Canada


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Canada


A nice safe distance. I say stick with her. Just wait patiently till she comes back. And give her plenty of space, don’t stalk her or bug her till she’s ready.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

jonty30 said:


> While it differ from bar to bar, a good bar waitress who is working decent shifts will pull in $50,000/year.
> She is not poor and starving.
> Many bar waitresses use their job to pay for their education and they often pay it in full.


Just like construction workers they also earn good money. right?

But there is no dignity in these jobs. There is no class. These are not professional jobs.

So I think these kind of people who work in these kind of jobs have no proper manners. Their manners would reflect where they work. right?

So this girl would be a case study as an example of someone with a job which has no dignity


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> A nice safe distance. I say stick with her. Just wait patiently till she comes back. And give her plenty of space, don’t stalk her or bug her till she’s ready.


Yes I will wait. I wont block . I am very patient. 

If I am forced to be rude or nasty I will just talk about her job to her. Degrade her based on her current job, where she works.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> But there is no dignity in these jobs. There is no class. These are not professional jobs.
> So this girl would be a case study as an example of someone with a job which has no dignity


That's not for you to decide. Some people like those jobs and aren't deterred by them.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> Just like construction workers they also earn good money. right?
> 
> But there is no dignity in these jobs. There is no class. These are not professional jobs.
> 
> ...


I guess I wasn't wrong about you. You must be so pathetically insecure that by pretending that you as a professional are some kind of superior being to those that don't have a professional job make you compensate for your shortcomings. 

Way to go. You must be a darling to those around you. 

By your inference as to you being superior to those without a professional degree; I, at this moment consider myself superior to you because I can see that my profesional scientific intellect is way superior to yours as you have presented yourself so far.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Yes I will wait. I wont block . I am very patient.
> 
> If I am forced to be rude or nasty I will just talk about her job to her. Degrade her based on her current job, where she works.


No no… don’t even talk to her till she’s ready. Give her plenty of space. Just keep waiting patiently. It might take some years but that’s ok. Women are like that.

maybe while you’re waiting you could visit a therapist. They have special tricks that can help resolve this whole mess.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> I guess I wasn't wrong about you. You must be so pathetically insecure that by pretending that you as a professional are some kind of superior being to those that don't have a professional job make you compensate for your shortcomings.
> 
> Way to go. You must be a darling to those around you.
> 
> By your inference as to you being superior to those without a professional degree; I, at this moment consider myself superior to you because I can see that my profesional scientific intellect is way superior to yours as you have presented yourself so far.


Actually I do have a degree. I have a Bachelor's degree in IT (Information Technology)

That is what I mean. Look at where I am and where she is.....


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> Actually I do have a degree. I have a Bachelor's degree in IT (Information Technology)
> 
> That is what I mean. Look at where I am and where she is.....


You are 37. You should be there. She's 21, or so, she can be much more than you eventually. So, cut the crap and get real. Someday you might have to serve her as below her. 
Nonetheless, I have two degrees in the scientific fields. Am I not superior to you then, by your logic?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Just like construction workers they also earn good money. right?
> 
> But there is no dignity in these jobs. There is no class. These are not professional jobs.
> 
> ...


What is your job? What is your education level and career field?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> What is your job? What is your education level and career field?


I am an IT professional. Senior Network Engineer. I have a Bachelor's degree in IT (Information Technology)


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm guessing you two haven't physically met yet? The money she has accepted is a big red flag and probably has no intentions of meeting you ever, and all the other guys she has queueing up for her. Thanks to you and all the other men she will be sitting on a nice lump of money for sending her sexy photos, saying the right words of I love you, and promises. One day she may ask for more money and the amount will get higher. You have been spammed. These spammers need stopping and prevented from ripping off genuine, kind, caring people.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

A genuine person WILL NOT ASK YOU FOR MONEY. Everything about this girl and the other one just read about are a showing hundreds of red    you are being taken advantage of I'm afraid. Please remove them and block them from everything before they clear your bank account out.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I need money for a house. Can you send me some too please? I'm pretty for my age and would send photos. See my older post about photos lol. I can't marry you though because I'm married, but you could be my secret toy boy.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

^^^^^ just joking^^^^^
I already have a house but do need a boob job


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> I'm guessing you two haven't physically met yet? The money she has accepted is a big red flag and probably has no intentions of meeting you ever, and all the other guys she has queueing up for her. Thanks to you and all the other men she will be sitting on a nice lump of money for sending her sexy photos, saying the right words of I love you, and promises. One day she may ask for more money and the amount will get higher. You have been spammed. These spammers need stopping and prevented from ripping off genuine, kind, caring people.


Thats right. You are correct. I was so kind, caring and genuine but she took me for granted. She will have to pay for this insolence. 

We never met but I loved her so much, I talked about meeting in the future, living together and things like that. But she is just ungrateful 

Now I have a grudge on her.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> ^^^^^ just joking^^^^^
> I already have a house but do need a boob job


You really need a boob job?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> You really need a boob job?


No I'm just joking. Please don't let anyone take advantage of your money again. I've seen so many people lose their life earnings, their homes, everything. This happens to women too. They prey on their victims. I pay for everything I need out of my own money. I have an overdraft in my bank if ever needed.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> No I'm just joking. Please don't let anyone take advantage of your money again. I've seen so many people lose their life earnings, their homes, everything. This happens to women too. They prey on their victims. I pay for everything I need out of my own money. I have an overdraft in my bank if ever needed.


oh ok. i thought you want me to help you out.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> oh ok. i thought you want me to help you out.


Noooo lol. Stop it. Here's a test for you for this week/month. Do not offer anyone any money at all. Please keep us updated and I hope you start putting yourself 1st. Do you have many friends? Are they the type of friends who will only do stuff if you pay? If so, get rid of them.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> Just like construction workers they also earn good money. right?
> 
> But there is no dignity in these jobs. There is no class. These are not professional jobs.
> 
> ...


What an elitist ahole thing to say. Gross. Disgusting. I'm blocking you here, I never want to read another post by you.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Noooo lol. Stop it. Here's a test for you for this week/month. Do not offer anyone any money at all. Please keep us updated and I hope you start putting yourself 1st. Do you have many friends? Are they the type of friends who will only do stuff if you pay? If so, get rid of them.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Livvie said:


> What an elitist ahole thing to say. Gross. Disgusting. I'm blocking you here, I never want to read another post by you.


Funny thing is that I bet those construction workers are smart enough not to give money to a scammer guy online posing to be woman.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

re16 said:


> Funny thing is that I bet those construction workers are smart enough not to give money to a scammer guy online posing to be woman.


I think you are just jealous of me because unlike you I am educated and have a "proper" "professional" job 

What is your education level?

Are you working in a "professional" job even?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I think you are just jealous of me because unlike you I am educated and have a "proper" "professional" job
> 
> What is your education level?
> 
> Are you working in a "professional" job even?


Most of the people on TAM are educated with a "proper professional" job. For example, I have a BS and MS in Computer Science. I was a Project Manager is a National Laborataory and then in fortune 50 Engineering/Aerospace companies. Now in retirement I own an IT and Science Consulting firm with several employees.

By your way of measuring the value of humans, you are way beneath me.

Luckily, I'm not an arrogant ass and don't judge people only by their education and job. To me, a person's value is first by their character and the morals by which they live. I've known a lot of people with PhD who are not worth the time of day. And I've known a lot of people with no college degree who are the most wonderful people.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Most of the people on TAM are educated with a "proper professional" job. For example, I have a BS and MS in Computer Science. I was a Project Manager is a National Laborataory and then in fortune 50 Engineering/Aerospace companies. Now in retirement I own an IT and Science Consulting firm with several employees.
> 
> By your way of measuring the value of humans, you are way beneath me.
> 
> Luckily, I'm not an arrogant ass and don't judge people only by their education and job. To me, a person's value is first by their character and the morals by which they live. I've known a lot of people with PhD who are not worth the time of day. And I've known a lot of people with no college degree who are the most wonderful people.


Well done to you . I am proud of you to be honest 

I dont mean it to you. My remarks are directed towards people who make snide comments against me in here to be honest. You are good. You are not like them


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Well done to you . I am proud of you to be honest
> 
> I dont mean it to you. My remarks are directed towards people who make snide comments against me in here to be honest. You are good. You are not like them


The problem is that your remarks about people in general, those who don't have your level of education are just rude and so profoundly judgmental. It's not good at all. That's what people are reacting to.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> I think you are just jealous of me because unlike you I am educated and have a "proper" "professional" job
> 
> What is your education level?
> 
> Are you working in a "professional" job even?


HAHA BA and MS and run large company... and I handle all the IT as a side note.... its not that hard.

There are some of the hardest working and best people I've ever met in the industry you were slamming.

Good luck sir.


----------



## state of decay (10 mo ago)

If you *have *to pay for ***** (let alone pictures) it's a problem


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

state of decay said:


> If you *have *to pay for *** (let alone pictures) it's a problem


Money brings happiness


----------



## djbsgraham (Jan 30, 2012)

I work for a bank and see people draining their bank accounts because they “fell in love” online and never met the person. I’ll venture to say this is a scam!









Beware! Romance scammers love cryptocurrency; Here is how stop them on WhatsApp, Tinder


Romance scammers love cryptocurrency. Reason is that it is very easy to hide crypto transactions. Here’s how you can stop romance scams on WhatsApp, Tinder, more.




tech.hindustantimes.com


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

djbsgraham said:


> I work for a bank and see people draining their bank accounts because they “fell in love” online and never met the person. I’ll venture to say this is a scam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which bank you are working?

This is not on. You are deliberately snooping the clients accounts.

Obviously you are a disgruntled employee. Acting like this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Which bank you are working?
> 
> This is not on. You are deliberately snooping clients' accounts.
> 
> Obviously, you are a disgruntled employee. Acting like this.


Interesting that you would go straight to the jugular of a bank employee who give you the truth. Snooping a client's account would not tell if they were scammed online. 

The way bank employees find out about someone being scammed is that the victims of these often scams often go to the bank hoping that bank employees can help them get the money back from the scammer. Unfortunately, it's not usually possible to get their money back.

Instead of attacking this poster, you need to listen to them as they are sharing a fact with you.... these sorts of scams are very common. There are scam artists everywhere these days. You seem very vulnerable, even you are offering up your money to them.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> Money brings happiness


You are not going to believe me, but I just realize that money can bring happiness. Wouldn't you mind, if you have some xtra money you could spare to send me some. I'm in need of happiness, but don't have the money to get it. Please, pretty please!!! A few hundreds would do.


----------



## djbsgraham (Jan 30, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> Which bank you are working?
> 
> This is not on. You are deliberately snooping the clients accounts.
> 
> Obviously you are a disgruntled employee. Acting like this.


Who the F said I was snooping on accounts. I am in IT and don’t even have access to accounts! I hear the stories when I’m working and a customer (usually an old man or lady) is trying to send thousands of dollars to their online love interest and the tellers are explaining to them how it is a scam.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> You are not going to believe me, but I just realize that money can bring happiness. Wouldn't you mind, if you have some xtra money you could spare to send me some. I'm in need of happiness, but don't have the money to get it. Please, pretty please!!! A few hundreds would do.


But you are a dude


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

djbsgraham said:


> Who the F said I was snooping on accounts. I am in IT and don’t even have access to accounts! I hear the stories when I’m working and a customer (usually an old man or lady) is trying to send thousands of dollars to their online love interest and the tellers are explaining to them how it is a scam.


Im not sending money anymore. That ship has sailed long ago

Between, in my case it was a real girl, not a man pretending to be a girl.

I havent blocked her though. Keeping her to send her flirt messages here and there. Making me feel good.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> But you are a dude


Hey, now, cut that out. This days I could suit you you for gender discrimination.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Hey, now, cut that out. This days I could suit you you for gender discrimination.


heh


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Hey, now, cut that out. This days I could suit you you for gender discrimination.


everyone has their preordained position, and everyone is in their place except you


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Interesting that you would go straight to the jugular of a bank employee who give you the truth. Snooping a client's account would not tell if they were scammed online.
> 
> The way bank employees find out about someone being scammed is that the victims of these often scams often go to the bank hoping that bank employees can help them get the money back from the scammer. Unfortunately, it's not usually possible to get their money back.
> 
> Instead of attacking this poster, you need to listen to them as they are sharing a fact with you.... these sorts of scams are very common. There are scam artists everywhere these days. You seem very vulnerable, even you are offering up your money to them.


Sometimes we need to maintain a balance of anxiety, fear and chaos in order to keep life going


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I have fallen in love with her because at first she used to send me nude pics and videos of herself. She is above average looking. If i delete her from my phone i will add her again.


I’m sorry? Did you say I can’t? This is pathetic man. You CAN, you’re just weak and don’t want to. Two different things. You’ve built up this alternate reality and doesn’t exist. She isn’t yours and never will be. Go ahead and keep getting played, what a waste.


----------

